# cert 3 to diploma in nursing



## janchia720 (Oct 23, 2013)

Gday all,

i am currently studying certificate 3 in sydney and is looking forward to study diploma in nursing somewhere in the regional areas. my question is this, with diploma in nursing its only 1 year all in so i thought of enrolling advance diploma which runs for 6 months but still way short for me to apply for a graduate visa. can my certificate 3 in aged care be considered a pathway for this course and thus making me eligible for graduate visa? 
i would really appreciate your help guys. cheers


john


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

janchia720 said:


> Gday all,
> 
> i am currently studying certificate 3 in sydney and is looking forward to study diploma in nursing somewhere in the regional areas. my question is this, with diploma in nursing its only 1 year all in so i thought of enrolling advance diploma which runs for 6 months but still way short for me to apply for a graduate visa. can my certificate 3 in aged care be considered a pathway for this course and thus making me eligible for graduate visa?
> i would really appreciate your help guys. cheers
> ...


In a word no !
You need a Bachelor in Nursing.
If you are already a RN you maybe able to do a bridging course depending on where you are from.


----------

